# OFA's are back!!!



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Grace's hips came back OFA Good!!! Well I haven't gotten her certificate yet, but it's on their website!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

YEAH!!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Glad to hear it!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Big Congrats!!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't you just hate the wait? Then when it is good news you jump for joy and are so happy.

Way to go! Throw Grace a big meaty bone.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Out of curiosity, how long did it take?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

They got them on March 9th, says 2-3 wks from then. Yesterday was 3 wks. I still don't have the form from them, I've been checking the website. It's up there already, but if I was still waiting on the mail, which I am, I still haven't gotten them yet.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I got mine back in 10 days last year fall..... I wonder if they are busier in "tax season" when a lot of people get refunds?!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I've had some take up to 6 wks before. Checked mail tonight, cert was there, yeah!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Hooray!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats! OFA has been REALLY SLOW the past 2 months. I sent in my DM DNA test Feb. 6, got an e-mail with the results fairly quickly, but just got the cert. in the mail today, and it's not on the website yet. I kept calling to pester them even though I knew the results were normal, they started getting snippy with me on the phone!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I left a message after hours and it was on the site the next day. Still waiting for Hardy's DNA cert from akc.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.!!!


----------

